# Donald (Marley) - available for adoption.:)



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Look at this little cutie pie! The shelter had named him Donald, but Nicole named him Marley so that should tell you about his personality. lol

My daughter and I saw him on the local SPCA website and couldn't bear the thought of him sitting at the shelter any longer - he had already been there for about a month.  So bright and early the next day we rushed over and "adopted" him. They had shaved him down as he had been one big mat. He has also been neutered. 

He is such a playful and loveable little guy who deserves his furever home. If you or anyone you know would be interested in adopting him, please send me a PM and I can get you in touch with my daughter who can provide the application. This is the page from the SPCA website as he's not on the rescue site, yet.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | New Orleans, LA | Donald

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww I couldn't leave that little face behind either.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - he's adorable and so not a Donald!! Who would name a Malt, Donald, even a shelter? Thank you, and your daughter so much for rescuing Marley out of the shelter. I hope he finds a great home. :wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww how sweet , i hope marley finds his forever home .


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Marley is adorable...thank you for rescuing him!! I hope he finds his forever home soon...he looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What a cutie. I bet he will be totally darling once he is cleaned up. Thanks for saving him. Edie


----------

